# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  "Arnold"- the lighter side

## FLY

This is one of my favorite pictures of Arnold.

----------


## FLY

That pic is pretty small. If someone could please resize it for me. I can't seem to enlarge it without being very fuzzy.

----------


## goldenFloyd

> _Originally posted by FLY_ 
> *That pic is pretty small. If someone could please resize it for me. I can't seem to enlarge it without being very fuzzy.*


i've seen that pic big size before - he looks like a happy kid, it's hilarious.

----------


## Mr Big

haha, thats cool

----------


## RageControl

i wanna see

----------

